# Nationwide Recall of Solo Slim Found to Contain an Undeclared Drug



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Voluntary Nationwide Recall of Solo Slim® Found to Contain an Undeclared Drug Ingredient EZVille, Ltd. of Ronkonkoma, NY, has been informed by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) that FDA lab analysis of Solo Slim® distributed by the company was found to contain an undeclared drug ingredient. Solo Slim® was found to contain Didesmethyl Sibutramine. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

